# New Hedgie!



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, we live in the Pacific Northwest, proud owners of Henry. We went to the Hedgehog Gathering in Anacortes WA on Oct 4th. Henry's mom (my daughter) showed him and he won two first place ribbons and she won a ribbon for junior showmanship. We also brought home a beautiful little girl chocolate pinto, Boo Boo, we call her Boo for short, she is lovely. No we are NOT breeding them.....just wanted to share the good news! Pictures will be coming.....


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

It was great to meet you and Jo! It is always nice to put names with faces. On here, I really do not know lots of people.

I am glad Boo is happy with you guys.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You have BooBoo? With no ears? You are terribly lucky! She is adorable!  
I am so jealous... :lol:


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Yep, we got the sweat pea Boo Boo! She is so cute and what a sweetie!
It was wonderful meeting you and getting to know you too Deneen. Everyone at my work knows about Boo and Henry too!

Definately Hedgehog Heaven on Saturday !
Karen


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If you got any pictures at the show, I'd love to see them. I was planning on heading up with Deneen but it ended up not working. I would like to see what happened!


----------



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/hedgehogrrt/200810Oct#

Pictures Of Deneen, Kim, Joanne, H  enry, and Boo Boo.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww! Thanks! 

I'm glad you all had a good time


----------

